
Selling $20 bills for a hundred dollars - Max Bazerman on negotiation - bd
http://mfinley.com/experts/bazerman/bazerman.htm
======
Osiris
I read part of this article to my wife and she immediately say, "What, are
they stupid?" Apparently, that's exactly the point of the article. People
react far more emotionally than rationally.

------
herrherr
I wonder how long it will take until someone has made an auction site based on
that principle (if it hasn't been done already). Swoopo goes in the "right"
direction, I guess.

~~~
gommm
It wouldn't work because you need to have leverage to force the second highest
bidder to pay. In a room the peer pressure forces him, but on the internet he
has nothing to lose by not paying...

~~~
JeffJenkins
Swoopo does something sort of similar to that by forcing you to pre-buy bids.
If you haven't gone, check it out. It's one of the scummiest business models
on the internet

